
Simplifying Rails Block Helpers (With a Side of Rubinius) - ivey
http://yehudakatz.com/2009/08/31/simplifying-rails-block-helpers-with-a-side-of-rubinius/
======
railsjedi
Great stuff. One of the things that always bugged me about rails is the crazy
html block helpers that require concating to the output instead of just
returning a string.

Being able to build and returning simple strings is going to make rails views
infinitely better.

